# Temps in December



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone been to Myrtle Beach in the winter ,, like around xmas ???
What can i expect for the temps ,, on the beach ????

Had to get rid of the damn shoe guy ad ,, if u know what i mean  :laugh:     :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Ignore the SPAM ads. Every time you post a reply to one it comes back up to the top for us all to read again. 

Don't even look at them. (Pretend they are your mother-in-law coming out of the shower.  :blackeye: )

Cindy will take care of the spam.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

All we need here is a shoe salesman :laugh:  I,m with you Tex


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

hey we got more salesmen now ,, any one want purses or the other one ,,, didn't read it ... :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

I find very little interest in the ads.  Someday there might be one for me worth reading, until then just a click or two of the mouse and I get back to the important stuff.....you all..


----------



## brodavid (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

730, This what is expected the next ten days, counting today
         high      low
thr     65         47  
fri      58         41
sat     63        44
sun    67        60   always warmer on sunday because of the preaching
mon   65        35
tue    59        35
wed   60        39
thur   65        50
fri     68         49     ladies fellowship
sat    69         44    practicing for sunday

love and prayers to all,
bro david

you get the idea roughly what it is


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

ok since u guys live there ,, let me know the temps around about the week before christmas ,, and i hope there is alot of sun ,, due to the fact that all i want for christmas ,, is a real good tan ,, or to update the one i have now  :laugh:  :laugh:  
Bty ... do u think i should dewinter rize here and then rewinter rize for the trip back ,, the only thing i'm look into is the possiblity of snow going over the moutains of NC and TN ,,, i can drive in the snow and ice but i hate it ,,,,
Bty ... sorry for the late night post ,, but my router crashed and linksys ,, found that it was bad ,, so i went and bought a new one ,, and here i am ,, although some wish i werent'  :evil:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

730, First you will need shoes, a long sleeve shirt and a coat. It was slightly cool here last year, the average is high of 60 and low of 35 around Christmas. The left knee and the wart on my little toe says about the same. It may get below freezing during the night but gets up in the day. This coming Tuesday is going to be the coldest so far this time of the year, 50 high and 30 low.
Hope this answers your questions.

brodavid with the gang wishing you all a safe trip


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Noooooooo .. i don't want shoes ,,or a shirt and there better not be any problems :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
All i want for christmas is a REAL GOOD tan ,, that way when i go down in may ,, i'm ahead of the game ... but please keep me posted ,,, the real need for temps is for the MH ,, if it gets a tan then i'll sell it ,, but really ,, i'm looking into .. do i or do i not ,, dewinterize and then winter rize for the trip there ,,, man i hate making decisions on my own stuff    :laugh:  :laugh: 
But keep me posted as ,, as the weeks tick away      :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

It is going to be down to 35 tonight , but was 66 today,

GOD BLESS,
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

well u'r warmer than we are 27 tonight ,, but a blistering 62 tomm.. and bty we have snow perdicted for Wed of next week ,, just real great .... and bty the highs for that day is maybe 32 if the sun shines ,,           :dead:  :dead:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Ok brodave ,, how be the weather down there ,, we were 72 today lows in the 60's ,, yesterday we hit a record high 76 lows 67 ,,,
but get this they are saying snow by the weekend ,,, I WANT WARM WEATHER  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:  :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 12, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

We have had record highs the last 3 days.  Upper 70's and in some areas 80.  Fifty year records have fallen.  It has been great walking around in short sleves without a coat, BUT this weekend, we are supposed to have "winter weather".  Highs in the 40's next week with lows in the upper 20's.  

We will have to see what our "winter weather" is, but is guess it will knock out camping.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Agreed Ken on the walking around with short sleeves ,, heck i almost drug out the shorts agian ,,, but,,,,    we go into winter this weekend ,,, but what i seen on the national Sat ,, we my get missed by the white stuff ,,,, i know last year at xmas ,, i had my doors open and was wearing short sleeves ,,, my hope is .. that this year will be the same ,,, and bty ,, the glacier's are melting faster than they thought ,,, and all the old timers around  here are saying ,, mild winter ,, so who knows ,, just wait it out i guess ,,, But just think 3 MORE MONTHS TILL SPRING   :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:     :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  
That is if we don't have an early frost like last year ,,,  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Brodave i hope all is ok ,, bty what be the temps down that way??
I'm heading out this weekend ,, and as far as the WC says ,, it looks pretty good,, but then again u never know ,, this will be the first time i spent new years on the beach ,, or christmas as far as that goes ...      :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

730, brodavid had another light stroke on saturday morn, starting over again, he is able to get around just alot slower,he said to bring your coat and book a tanning session this week,
35 right now and suppose to be in the 60's high for the rest of the week with the lows around 40
God Bless All and MERRY CHRISTMAS,

ms jackie


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

730, Also expect it to get better it always do,
love to all,
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Sorry to hear about that ,, but agian tell him don't give up ,, cause u know we are all here for support and of corse to pick on u and him ,, but think i'l pick on him instead cause he needs the thrapy  ,, u know  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I hope that u all have a good christmas and tell brodave we all are praying for him ,, he's gotta get out on the road ,, so that u all can get to Ken's open house ...  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Thanks to all and you are the reason he wants to continue on his plans to travel, he said with you all backing him to get better, he has got to,
he said he misses the picking and tex's talking about the greatest place in the world ,TEXAS in Tex's opinion.
Good night and God Bless, I get to give david his massage and put him to bed,
still love to all
ms jackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

Ok will do ,, where is the best place to hang stockings while camping ,, that way santa will find them ,, u know with all this global warming santa is thinking about shifting to surf boards and sailboards to make his deliveries ,, and no more red suit and beard ,, gonna be sunglasses and flip flops from now on ,, poor old rudalph is looking into a job with light houses ,,, as being the light ,,, sorry that was bad   :disapprove:  :blush:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

yep it was

brodavid


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

sorry .. no disrespect meant  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

730  no need for apology, I may be down but I am still kicking, also I know that almost all lighthouse are automatic so rudolph is unemployed. So sell the house and go fulltime and enjoy all he can before the batteries get to weak.  JK

brodavid


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

:approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   
Hey brodave GET BETTER SOON BUDDY  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 18, 2007)

Re: Temps in December

I am working on it, 
msjackie

good night


----------

